# Bite by dog on service call



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats right:furious: Had a service call at a rundown trailer home earlier today. Walk in and the HO told me the dog bites. Kept barking and barking so I walked on in and went to work on the sink. Needed a tool from the truck so I get up to walk out and the dog attacks me Luckily I prefer loose fitting jeans so all she grapped onto was my pants leg. This thing was going ape s. I booted it across the living room and told the HO to put the dog up or she would have to call another plumber. She put it up. Great ending to the day!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate that. I mean if you need ANY body to come to your home to do work regardless of the trade, the least you could do is have the courtesy to lock it up.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It happened to me once, think I did a post on it here somewhere.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

What you do in these situations if you hear a dog upon entering the structure is to tell the property owner has to put the animals up in a separate room away from the work area.


IF they start by saying they are as harmless as can be, tell them it is per insurance regulations and if they'd like to reschedule for another time to come out, we can.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It happened to me once, think I did a post on it here somewhere.


I think so Ron, by the way, Buzz Buzz buzz!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

DUNBAR said:


> What you do in these situations if you hear a dog upon entering the structure is to tell the property owner has to put the animals up in a separate room away from the work area.
> 
> 
> IF they start by saying they are as harmless as can be, tell them it is per insurance regulations and if they'd like to reschedule for another time to come out, we can.


I disagree on this. I posted awhile back on CT about this. Here's the short version. First, if the dog seriously seems like a man eater then yes, absolutely the ho needs to do something. Fortunately most of them already know this so you don't have to ask.

If the dog is just barking, cut him some slack, he's a dog, that's his job. When I enter a home with a dog(s) I try to make every effort to make friends with the dog as soon as I get in the door. Dogs are excellent relationship builders with the client (love me, love my dog, oh hey you love my dog, that must mean you love me too). I know this is somewhat simplistic psychology but don't underestimate how much people love their pets. Dogs for most people are a part of the family and when you show them attention and kindness it's interpreted by the owner the same as if you showed it to one of their kids (without the creepiness). Kids are a whole other subject though and you should exercise extreme caution when dealing with the ho's kids. Make friends with the dog though and your stock instantly goes up in the ho's eyes.

It's easy for me though since I already love dogs. I even have (or I should say my daughter has) a little miniature, long haired, weinerschnitzel hound doggie myself. Oh she's a fearsome beast, ... as long as whatever she is barking at is on the other side of the door that is.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I disagree on this. I posted awhile back on CT about this. Here's the short version. First, if the dog seriously seems like a man eater then yes, absolutely the ho needs to do something. Fortunately most of them already know this so you don't have to ask.
> 
> If the dog is just barking, cut him some slack, he's a dog, that's his job. When I enter a home with a dog(s) I try to make every effort to make friends with the dog as soon as I get in the door. Dogs are excellant relationship builders with the client (love me, love my dog, oh hey you love my dog, that must mean you love me too). I know this is somewhat simplistic psychology but don't underestimate how much people love their pets. Dogs for most people are a part of the family and when you show them attention and kindness it's interpreted by the owner the same as if you showed it to one of their kids (without the creepiness). Kids are a whole other subject though and you should exercise extreme caution when dealing with the ho's kids. Make friends with the dog though and your stock instantly goes up in the ho's eyes.
> 
> It's easy for me though since I already love dogs. I even have (or I should say my daughter has) a little miniature, long haired, weinerschnitzel hound doggie myself. Oh she's a fearsome beast, ... as long as whatever she is barking at is on the other side of the door that is.


Most of the time I do the same, so I agree with you, but the HO first words were the dog bites. If she knows that then dog should be put away. Instead it took a number 12 to the head and still got locked up.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Most of the time I do the same, so I agree with you, but the HO first words were the dog bites. If she knows that then dog should be put away. Instead it took a number 12 to the head and still got locked up.


Yes, and you are absolutely right. I would interpret that as an insult if the ho knew the dog would bite but didn't think enough of the man who had come to serve her to put the dog up. Very bad form.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

If a HO told me that their dog bites I would tell the HO I carry a gun, and I will use it. If they don't take care of the dog at that point, they are responsible for the dead dog, I am not going to expose myself to whatever disease the dog may have because the HO is lazy.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> If a HO told me that their dog bites I would tell the HO I carry a gun, and I will use it. If they don't take care of the dog at that point, they are responsible for the dead dog, I am not going to expose myself to whatever disease the dog may have because the HO is lazy.


hence the username USP .45!
HK that is!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Yes, and you are absolutely right. I would interpret that as an insult if the ho knew the dog would bite but didn't think enough of the man who had come to serve her to put the dog up. Very bad form.


I felt bad after cause I had it pinned to the floor before she could get to it. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

It dont matter if the HO says the dog wont bite, what if it *does*, then what?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a thing about dogs that bite...
I am the Alpha Male!

Put the dog away... Cause if it tries to bite me I'll kill it!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

USP45 said:


> It dont matter if the HO says the dog wont bite, what if it *does*, then what?


 
Well if it is a smaller dog kick it up side the head, when it makes a dive for you leg again pin it down to floor with your steel toe boots, worked for me:thumbup:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Well if it is a smaller dog kick it up side the head, when it makes a dive for you leg again pin it down to floor with your steel toe boots, worked for me:thumbup:


In reality she probably didn't even need to put the dog up after that. Dogs generally respect brute force.

When my daugter was about 2 years old we had, as best as we could figure a chow/corgi mix. This was a medium sized dog with red coat but not as thick as a traditional chow's, black/purple tongue, and a body type that most closely resembled a corgi only about 2 - 3 times a normal Corgi's size and with slightly longer legs. Great dog! Absolutely loved people. Somewhat aggressive towards other dogs but only until they submitted. Because of the reputation of Chows however, I never quite trusted her around my daughter.

One night we're watching t.v., the dog is half asleep at my feet, and my daughter is toddling around. Well she hurt the dog accidentally by stepping on her. The dog is startled and jumps up growling at my daughter. Before the dog knew what hit her I was off of the couch, had the dog by the skin of her neck and back, slammed her to the floor on her back, was on all 4s over the dog with my hand on her neck, screaming all sorts of things in her face.

Now the whole thing was just an accident. My daughter didn't try to hurt the dog and dog reacted in a perfectly natural way. However, the dog had to learn her place in the family. She learned and to my knowledge never made another sound when my kids were around. 

Very loyal dog. She would follow me anywhere.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I had an incident a few years back with my ex-mother in laws dog...
A black lab great dane mix... A big boy...
Any way the ex mother in law and her cretin sisters were all making up some holiday feast when as usual they start getting loud and arguing...
It's an ethnic thing! (middle eastern decent) Trust me there never will be peace in the middle east! They were family! My ex-wife was adopted!
Anyway the dog decides he's heard enough and goes and grabs one of the sisters arm Clamping down a bit... Not hard enough to draw any blood but enough to get attention.

I get stuck dragging the dog out side...

The dog goes to take a bite out of me and we go flying out the door together... I had him on the ground, knee on his chest and had his neck throttled down to about the size of 1 1/4" tubular... The wife came out the door and yelled to get off the dog... I never got a good look at that dog again... All I ever saw was a tail disappearing around the corner...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I disagree on this. I posted awhile back on CT about this. Here's the short version. First, if the dog seriously seems like a man eater then yes, absolutely the ho needs to do something. Fortunately most of them already know this so you don't have to ask.
> 
> If the dog is just barking, cut him some slack, he's a dog, that's his job. When I enter a home with a dog(s) I try to make every effort to make friends with the dog as soon as I get in the door. Dogs are excellent relationship builders with the client (love me, love my dog, oh hey you love my dog, that must mean you love me too). I know this is somewhat simplistic psychology but don't underestimate how much people love their pets. Dogs for most people are a part of the family and when you show them attention and kindness it's interpreted by the owner the same as if you showed it to one of their kids (without the creepiness). Kids are a whole other subject though and you should exercise extreme caution when dealing with the ho's kids. Make friends with the dog though and your stock instantly goes up in the ho's eyes.
> 
> It's easy for me though since I already love dogs. I even have (or I should say my daughter has) a little miniature, long haired, weinerschnitzel hound doggie myself. Oh she's a fearsome beast, ... as long as whatever she is barking at is on the other side of the door that is.


 


I'm not a dog expert so I can't judge if muffy or hitler is the worse of two evils. I'm a dog owner/lover myself and I've been in too many situations where good turns to ugly too quick...


I don't need interaction with animals to do plumbing.


I follow the same known ritual as the utility company, the cable company and the telephone company when it comes to pets in the home. 

I've never lost a call from my stern statements on this, ever.



I do however know of a dog who backed up and knocked over a full can of cleaner on a linoleum floor when the owner opened up the fridge door...


The plumber's insurance paid for that as well. He shouldn't of had the can partially open while in use where the animal could knock it over. :no:

$2100.00 and trying to fight it was a joke.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

We all have a story about dogs. All I can say is when the universal phrase hits the air.... You know "don't worry he doesn't bite" and you look down at the little six pound rabid sack of anger is pissed and wants ankle meat.

Just simply reply like this, "Thats o.k. Mrs Jones my attorney doesn't bite either".


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

I like that proud plumber. I got an issue with dogs in the work area if you dont have the respect to put your animal up then you dont want me in your home to do your repair. I have a very protective large dog and he does his job of protecting my house. When someone comes over I put him away that simple.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

"If a HO told me that their dog bites I would tell the HO I carry a gun, and I will use it. If they don't take care of the dog at that point, they are responsible for the dead dog, I am not going to expose myself to whatever disease the dog may have because the HO is lazy."

"hence the username USP .45!
HK that is!"

Hi, I'm protechplumbing, and I support this message!

(paid for by the SPACC service plumbers against customer's canines)


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I have actually been upside down under a ks before while carrying on a game of fetch with a boston terrier who couldn't get enough. Yeah it took a little longer to complete the job but I'm not on t&m so it was my call. I'd do it again.

Nobody is suggesting that anybody should place themselves in danger from an obviously aggressive dog but that is not usually the case. Out of 10 or 20 dogs you might see, maybe one has an attitude problem.

All I'm saying is don't overreact and don't miss opportunities with the family pet. You have any number of items in your tool bag with which you can ward off a dog without resorting to discharging a firearm in the customers home! Which if they even knew was on your person they would probably immediately freak and ask you to leave their house and never come back. I am absolutely pro private gun ownership but I can tell you that if Chuck Heston himself (God rest his soul) showed up at my house he would have to check his gun at the door let alone some service guy who I've never seen or heard of before. If I found a service man in my house with a firearm he would be asked to leave immediately and before he got out of the driveway his boss would be getting a verbal whipping over the phone. 

Unless you were in some known dangerous high crime area why would you ever dream of doing such a thing and if the area is that bad why is it even included in your service area?

If the dog is harmless don't insist that it be put up. Make a friend instead (Dude if you can't make a friend out of a dog there is something seriously wrong with you) and win the hearts of the dog owner. 

Just my opinion. Everybody's got to do what they think is right.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm there to work not play with a stupid mutt.

I did a job once where the landlord let me in to an apartment to work. The tennant wasn't home but her little Taco Bell mascot was...
I'm working and I feel a bump on my boot.
The little mutt was a freakin pervert and had fallen in love with the heel of my boot. Needless to say he was intoduced to the toe pretty quickly and he didn't come back... I kicked the mutt so hard he was sniffing next weeks farts...

The word is you love your dog, I don't! Put the dog away!
Or, I'll do what I gotta do!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: But Senior', I'm sooooooo loooooonely! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm with Smells . And what is all this big / smack talk about guns in HO houses ?
C'mon guys ,,,,, really ?? I think not so much .

Cal


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cal said:


> I'm with Smells . And what is all this big / smack talk about guns in HO houses ?
> C'mon guys ,,,,, really ?? I think not so much .
> 
> Cal


I never go anywhere without a gun, not even to walk my dogs.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

I try to be friendly with everyone, dogs included. If I feel uncomfortable around a dog, I'll ask it to be removed, if not, I say hi, give it a treat, a pat, etc. if it will allow, or just ignore it as the case may be. 

I'm not scared of dogs and I don't get upset with them or around them. They usually pick up on that and come say, "Hi" or just slink away to watch from a distance. I've never had to defend myself from a dog, but I have had to defend my tools. 

I had one steal three nut drivers out of my tool bag trying to get me to play once.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I never go anywhere without a gun, not even to walk my dogs.


Fear is an awful thing .


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Cal said:


> Fear is an awful thing .


How is it fear? Its called protection


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Just yesterday I stopped by a friend's house for the first time to fix a kohler toilet.


I didn't know he had a dog; a 8 month old female golden retriever.


Soon as I get out of the truck, this dog is licking my legs and sniffing/licking my crotch. It didn't stop either. All the way to the door and 20 times the guy told her to quit, and wouldn't.



I said, "Dammit Dan! You know I'm single! I'm going to have to take the dog out tonight!"


"You're footing the bill!" :blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't had to throw lead to date but I sure would if attacked.
I don't hate dogs, I'm actually an animal lover. I cringe when I see kids torturing lizards. I agree that playing with a friendly dog is good PR and good for the soul. I will however bash the stuffing out of any dog that bites me with a set of channel locks/razor knife/steel toe. If that doesn't work it time for da keltech.
As far as guns go, I have a right and a permit to carry. I'm not a criminal and the customer or the dog is not going to attack me. They don't know I carry and they don't have to because everyone is civil and going to play nice. So, I don't see what the problem is.
If the HO's dog bites, they should lock it up while I'm on the premises. If their 200lb rotty gets off chain and tries to mall me, it will be euthanized instantly and I will not feel sorry for what happens due to there negligence.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Call it fear if you will. But, I like being alive. If someone wnats to try and end me for my wallet or whatever. I would without remorse kill em deader than a hammer.

I carry in the truck but, not onsite. Out and about on my own time I'm usually packin a little glock 30.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Call it fear if you will. But, I like being alive. If someone wnats to try and end me for my wallet or whatever. I would without remorse kill em deader than a hammer.
> .


:thumbup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cal said:


> Fear is an awful thing .


Being a victim of someone elses crime is even worse.

There is a huge difference between being scared and being prepared.

I carry a gun because cops are just too inconvient to carry.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Well now this is rather eye opening and you've got me wondering how common this practice of gun toting plumbers/hvac/electricians/bug men/ and lawn boys is?

Nathan, can you run an anonymous poll to see what percentage of people do this?

Concealed or not I don't want it in my house and I really don't care what you think your rights are because your rights end at my front door. I am NOT against gun ownership nor am I even against concealed carries in public places or private carries in your own home but I do not want my wife gripped with terror when while you are upside down in something or other your pants leg slides up far enough to reveal your "concealed" carry! That's just wrong! She doesn't know you or anything about you. You're just the guy that came to fix whatever it is that is broken. She see's that and she is instantly in fear of you. If you are called to go somewhere in your job and the hairs on your neck are telling you not to enter then don't, but don't, just because you think you have the right to, risk terrorizing (it doesn't matter that it is not your intent to frighten anybody) the 999 customers over the 1 who might make you feel uneasy about your own safety. Tell the 1 to find another plumber and leave your piece in the truck.

I know the thread is drifting but I just don't get why anybody thinks they need to carry a weapon into a customers house. If you are working in crack town then quit working in crack town!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you make a cop leave his gun outside if he stops by your house to ask a question?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Do you make a cop leave his gun outside if he stops by your house to ask a question?


Killer don't you think that question is a little on the silly side. A police officer represents the law of the land and is recognized and trusted, by and large, to only have righteousness in mind. Yes I know there are bad cops but even the bad cops are not occupying their time by harrasing suburban housewives. The badge is a symbol of trust. Jo Blo's heating and air technician enjoys no such authority or respect.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Killer don't you think that question is a little on the silly side. A police officer represents the law of the land and is recognized and trusted, by and large, to only have righteousness in mind. Yes I know there are bad cops but even the bad cops are not occupying their time by harrasing suburban housewives. The badge is a symbol of trust. Jo Blo's heating and air technician enjoys no such authority or respect.


I do carry a badge, I'm a member of the DNR police, which technically makes me a state cop with rights most cops don't have. What does that have to do with public perception? I don't wear a uniform or drive a marked car, so I am suspect because of it? Where do you draw the line on who is a cop?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know much about cops and guns and people comming in my home with guns or what not.....But I thought about you all today. I had a quick stop off at some ladys house to look at her failing tankless recirculation setup that some idiot installed...wrong i might add. I ring the bell, I hear the husband say "comming" this tit open the door and three rather large dogs come flying past him barking at me like I was just about to loose my balls, and I just froze. I thought Oh Sheet and this thread popped up in my mind briefly. I thought about the guy who said something about his #12's and the dog flying accross the room or something.....Scared the beJesus out of me. I like dogs, but won't own one because I don't like dog sheet in my yard. I don't like going for walks and I don't like puddles of piss on my hardwood floors. Anyhow, this guy says "oh they won't bite" as my heart finally decided to start beating again. I gave him the look of death and he got rid of them. I know it's their house and all, but when the owner request me to come over and we set up an appointment, why the fuk would you allow 3 ferocious animals to bum rush the the friggin plumber?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Guys ,

I am NOT opposed to guns . I am a gun owner myself. I understand ,,,, let me rephrase from my previous post ,,,,, not fear --- " un easiness " with the fools around us and who we work for . 

I just have to agree with Smells ,,,, If somebody who is in my house to fix WHATEVER is packing a gun and my wife gets scared or un easy,,,, his ASS is
out immediately and I am ALL OVER HIS BOSS !

That is just wrong to make someone even uncomfortable in their own home.

I will say this ,,,, If any of you gun totting Plumbers ever stop by for a drink ,,, I 'm putting our 15 lb ****zu in Kevlar !! :yes: 

Cal


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Well now this is rather eye opening and you've got me wondering how common this practice of gun toting plumbers/hvac/electricians/bug men/ and lawn boys is?
> 
> Nathan, can you run an anonymous poll to see what percentage of people do this?
> 
> ...


I do not need an anonymous poll, .38 special always in the truck. If I am in a less than comfortable work environment that same firearm is on my right ankle. I have a concealed weapons permit, and my state just passed a law last year allowing me to shoot when I am in clear danger. They also passed a law not long ago allowing me to take my gun to work without consequence. 

It is not OK to threaten people or flash that weapon, but if my life is at stake because some sick  thinks it is funny to train a pitbull to be nasty, or thinks it is funny when that dog bites. The dog is going down. I know dogs and have seen there behavior first hand.

I have a doberman/great dane mix. He is mild mannered trained to be a pet not a death machine. My kids jump on him, and he loves to play with them. All of the kids in our neighborhood love him and he loves everyone.
Until the night a stranger came into my home uninvited. I was awakened to a scream from my wife. In a daze from being brought out of a dead sleep and no time to pull trigger locks off a gun, I grabbed a stick and went after him. That dog (10 months old then) wedged himself between us and came alive and did things he was never trained for. He walked this jerk out the front door. My oldest dog a lab mix took the show over and tore this jerk up outside while the pup sat at the front door, while our blind cocker spaniel sat on top of my wife and growled. It was an amazing well organized and executed security defense. I was amazed how quick it happened and how effective they were. The dog wedged himself between us, so I couldn't of crack him if I wanted to.

Dogs are protective of there environment trained or untrained. After seeing that from my dogs. It was a real awakening of how smart they really are and the lengths they will go to. I will not allow an owner to put me in that position. It is simple dog comes at me with agression, dog gets dropped.

Two blocks from my home the police picked the drunk kid up. He required medical attn and from my dog who alledgedly bit him for two blocks and tore his clothes up. The kid was arrested for trespassing and underage intoxication. it appears he was headed to a house at the end of the street and confused it with mine. After the jerk was gone, the dogs immediatly snapped to normal.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I can see shooting a dog quickly turning into a bad situation and not just for your buisness. In most cases if you're bit you can just kick the thing, smack it with a wrench, or do something else before you would even have time to get your gun out. If you do shoot the dog beware the homeowner. Put yourself in his position. If I hear the plumber shooting in my house I'm not going to go ask him what's going on. He better be standing their with his hands in the air when I come investigate with a shotgun. If you've got that gun in your hands and I think it's pointed anywhere remotely close to my direction their is going to be a dead plumber.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

As for carrying in a customers house I would not do it. We can't even get a carry license here in NY but that's beside the point.
Putting myself in the homeowners shoes again. I would certainly not want anyone with a gun in my house. Licensed or unlicensed you would be asked to leave as soon as I learned you were carrying. Forget about trying charge a service fee because I would not allow you into my home with a firearm.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I do carry a badge, I'm a member of the DNR police, which technically makes me a state cop with rights most cops don't have. What does that have to do with public perception? I don't wear a uniform or drive a marked car, so I am suspect because of it? Where do you draw the line on who is a cop?


And how many cops posing as repairmen driving repair trucks do you think I might expect knocking on my door? C'mon man, nobody said anything about taking away your right to carry but nobody has a right to enter my home packing a concealed weapon. If you are law enforcement out of uniform then you damn well better declare that and prove it at my front door.

The fact is I'm probably never going to know if someone is carrying or not. I'm certainly not going to frisk people at the front door and I would expect that service people would have enough respect for me, my family, and my home to not do such a thing. I am not about to start becoming paranoid and view everyone who enters my home with suspicion. However, if I ever discovered that a serviceman entered my home with a weapon, I would go way out of my way to do whatever I could to have him fired and I would supply the company with more bad press than they ever wanted in 10 lifetimes. In my view it is inexcusably bad form. Again, if you are working in places in which you are seriously concerned about your safety from violent crime, then stop doing it. If someone intends to do you harm you are probably not going to know it until it is too late anyway. If I was intent on doing you evil I certainly would not leave you with any possibility of defending yourself.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldnt carry in a HO house. But you better believe I have it when I am driving. I have been held up twice in my life and I will not be a victim again.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Tankless said:


> I don't know much about cops and guns and people comming in my home with guns or what not.....But I thought about you all today. I had a quick stop off at some ladys house to look at her failing tankless recirculation setup that some idiot installed...wrong i might add. I ring the bell, I hear the husband say "comming" this tit open the door and three rather large dogs come flying past him barking at me like I was just about to loose my balls, and I just froze. I thought Oh Sheet and this thread popped up in my mind briefly. I thought about the guy who said something about his #12's and the dog flying accross the room or something.....Scared the beJesus out of me. I like dogs, but won't own one because I don't like dog sheet in my yard. I don't like going for walks and I don't like puddles of piss on my hardwood floors. Anyhow, this guy says "oh they won't bite" as my heart finally decided to start beating again. I gave him the look of death and he got rid of them. I know it's their house and all, but when the owner request me to come over and we set up an appointment, why the fuk would you allow 3 ferocious animals to bum rush the the friggin plumber?


:thumbup: STEEL TOED 12's my friend. They are great for ankle biters!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Marlin said:


> I can see shooting a dog quickly turning into a bad situation and not just for your buisness. In most cases if you're bit you can just kick the thing, smack it with a wrench, or do something else before you would even have time to get your gun out. If you do shoot the dog beware the homeowner. Put yourself in his position. If I hear the plumber shooting in my house I'm not going to go ask him what's going on. He better be standing their with his hands in the air when I come investigate with a shotgun. If you've got that gun in your hands and I think it's pointed anywhere remotely close to my direction their is going to be a dead plumber.


 
I do not think anyone is carrying a six shooter on there side and saying "Mrs. Jones, put the put the 4 pound toy poodle away now or old faithful is gonna do it for you". If a 100 pound beast is coming after me I am going to defend myself. So rare this ever happens but the truth is that it does. It is rare I carry. I occaisionally work accross the state in Miami. I work at a large hospital in a bad neiborhood full of homeless and junkies. I most definately carry there. If I get called out in the country in the middle BFE I carry. i always have it in the truck locked away otherwise.

A concealed weapons permit is exactly that, CONCEALED. I had a grandfather who taught me about proper gun handleing and safety. you would never know I am carrying and that is the true responsibility of a gun owner. Rule number one with guns is simple you NEVER get that gun out unless you intend to use it. That decision is based on the fact that your life is clearly in immenent danger.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, just a little to the side of the discussion. Has anybody else noticed the ads above for body armor?:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Ok, just a little to the side of the discussion. Has anybody else noticed the ads above for body armor?:laughing:


And the firearms training:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

One plumber I know was walking towards a home to work on a boiler. He was carrying a tool bag and an 18" pipe wrench. He was charged by a Rottweiler and he ended its life with a blow to the top of the skull with his 18" wrench. *Self-defense. He was never charged with anything.*:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

service guy said:


> One plumber I know was walking towards a home to work on a boiler. He was carrying a tool bag and an 18" pipe wrench. He was charged by a Rottweiler and he ended its life with a blow to the top of the skull with his 18" wrench. *Self-defense. He was never charged with anything.*:thumbsup:


My preference would be a 24"


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree with Smells on this one. We do not have any pets and there is ABSOLUTELY NO REASON a service man would need a gun in my home. We have three children and IF a service person ever had a gun and I saw it - I would have a field day with the company. The press would be notified and you can believe I would do everything in my power to be the companies worst nightmare.

I'm not against gun ownership, but like Smells said, your rights stop at my front door. It's private property and guns are not welcome. If you are in a bad neighborhood, I would understand it. But I feel it should not be concealed.

My experience with guns have been negative. We had someone shoot himself in our home when I was 9 years old. I was in bed and heard everything. Next day, we were moved out of our home and our lives instantly were turned upside down.

My sister's boyfriend 14 at the time was playing Russian Roulette with a few of his friends - thought the gun was unloaded. Visiting a paraplegic in MD Shock Trauma wasn't pleasant either.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your sister's bf. Sounds like some irresponsible gun owners are to blame there. This doesn't change my stance one bit though.


----------

